# water testing



## Red Dwarf (Dec 5, 2019)

I have always used the liquid/dropper bottle type of of testing for water parameters but am wondering if there is an alternative/better option (digital meters etc).?

Red Dwarf


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Most use the liquid reagents like you but for pH and TDS there are meters. I don't see the need for the extreme accuracy.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use a pH meter but had to go through two others before I found one that the calibration appeared to work properly and the unit stayed accurate. I find it more convenient leaving aside the trouble calibrating it.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Dec 5, 2019)

Which meter did you settle on ken31cay?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Hanna Instruments HI 98121.


----------

